# Anyone using a quadivator blower?



## wyosam (Feb 3, 2007)

I picked one up used for cheap, and got everything functioning. One issue I’m having is pressure on rear wheels. These units are a rear mounted motor, with a from to the front that the blower mounts to. These do not hang off the hitch, they have a set of tires that support the weight of the motor. The hitch just provides propulsion. Even with the weight of the blower off the machine (ie on the ground), there is very little weight on my rear tires. The frame at the rear does not touch the underside of the machine. The only contact points are tension against the skid plate in the front (lifted via ratchet straps), and the hinged connection at the hItch, which is a heil joint at the hitch, and a link that is free to pivot vertically at the other end. I can’t see an easy reason why this is pulling so much weight off the rear. I can make it slightly better with a ratchet strap from rear rack to the frame of the engine mount, but it is still pretty light back there. Just curious if this is common to these, or if I‘ve got something messed up. It is installed following the factory directions, and everything seems to line up as expected. 

Thanks for any advise.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Picture of your setup?

and you can just add weight to the rear of your ATV to get better traction?

and I'm thinking your front ratchet straps are pulling down on the front of the ATV taking weight from the rear tires.

What type of ATV is this on as well?

thanks


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

how are you determining that the weight on the rear tires is lighter with the blower hooked up? in other words, are you sure it’s really lightening the weight?

if you have a bathroom scale, put it under one of the rear tires with the blower off, and then with the blower on to see if there is much difference (probably won’t max out the scale with just one tire).

if it turns out that the weight is the same, maybe just throw chains on for added grip.

if the blower is really taking weight off the atv, can the wheels on the blower motor be adjusted (raise them up a bit)?


----------



## wyosam (Feb 3, 2007)

seville009 said:


> how are you determining that the weight on the rear tires is lighter with the blower hooked up? in other words, are you sure it's really lightening the weight?
> 
> if you have a bathroom scale, put it under one of the rear tires with the blower off, and then with the blower on to see if there is much difference (probably won't max out the scale with just one tire).
> 
> ...


The blower wheels aren't adjustable, which seems odd. beyond the bad traction on flat ground, with the atv parked in my garage, blower on the ground, I can grab a rear tire and get it to spin with one hand without moving the machine. Chains are an option. Weighing rear tire pressure with and without is a good idea, it also makes it easy to see how adjustments are affecting it beyond just feel.


----------



## wyosam (Feb 3, 2007)

sublime68charge said:


> Picture of your setup?
> 
> and you can just add weight to the rear of your ATV to get better traction?
> 
> ...


I'll snap some pictures next time I have it out of the shed. It could be just a matter of pulling the front down, but with the blower on the ground, there shouldn't be that much weight up there. I may experiment with some weight on the rear rack, that is a pretty simple fix. Also wont hurt to stay on when I have th Enlow on instead of the blower. ATV is a cfmoto cforce 500. Yes, I am ashamed to say that. My budget for getting away from strictly using the walk behind was pretty limited, and I just couldn't find a used machine that wasn't beat to death or a bunch more money. If spent anymore than I did, I think I'd have gone from a moderately irritated wife, to "pack your stuff" pretty quickly.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

so did you buy the cfmoto new? 

does it have a warranty on it at all?

also how big of a area are you doing for snow removal?
due you have a backup option?

if your ATV is just pushing the blower threw the snow that is not as much strain as your pushing a plow threw the snow as the blower is moving the snow not the blade. Your atv is just pushing around the weight of the blower. which compared to the weight of pushing a blade full on snow is alot less.

Id just put some weight on the rear rack to get you some rear traction and you should be fine.

Pictures would help alot with trying to give you good advice though.


----------



## wyosam (Feb 3, 2007)

I did my the CFmoto new. Has a 12 month warranty I believe. I moved The whole works rearward a few inches and it helped quite a bit With traction. I’ll just a throw a couple sand bags on the rear rack and call it good. I’ve also got a plow for the machine, and the same walk behind I’ve been using for 5 or 6 years (nothing wrong with it, just adding some options). I’ve got about 60’ x 100’ in front of my garage, two additional spots in front of the house, and about 400‘ of road. Located in a very snowy part of Western Wyoming (120-140” or so typically). I’ve also got a cabin with about 0.4 miles of narrower road. Cabin isn’t critical, not something I typically do with the walk behind, we can ski in easy enough. Reviews of the CFmoto seem mixed, the newer ones seem to have fewer problems. This one wont really see any trail use, just snow removal and maybe dragging a few logs around at the cabin. 99% of the snow removal use will be with the blower. Plow is mostly early/late season and backup if the blower is down.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds like you have a good plan.

and if the ATV is just pushing the blower around %99 of the time it should work out good. If you was plowing snow %99 of the time I would wonder how the drive train holds up. I have a 02 Honda foreman that does %90 of my snow removal with a blade and that is hard on the ATV to due all that pushing. Being a new machine you'll be fine Im sure. Just wondering if the CFmoto would hold up over 10 years of use is all. My Honda still going strong and has 4,000 miles on it does some trail riding and pulling a small trailer around full of wood as well.

I know Honda ATV are good to go for 10,000 miles plus more if taken good care of.

best of luck this winter and still want to see a pic of this setup when you get time!


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I have a 2016 CF Moto 500 with zero issues. It’s my kids bombing around ATV so it’s not treated very well. Not a powerful as name brands but does the job.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

kvston, good to know,

I have no knowledge of CF Moto at all.

and if they hold up to kids abuse they must be okay!

and its not when its brand new its when its been rode hard and put up wet month upon month and still fires up and is ready to go the next day!


----------

